# Klonopin still good after a year and a half?



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

A situation is coming up for me later in the week in which I would like to take a klonopin or two. (.5 or 1 mg.). I haven't taken them in almost two years and the bottle says to dispose of them after August 28, 2006. If I take one or two, will they still be effective? Is it still safe to take them after their "expiration" date?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

they prolly wont work


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd still use it. They're not that old.

Drug expiration dates are almost totally arbitrary.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin still good after a year and a half?*



UltraShy said:


> I'd still use it. They're not that old.
> 
> Drug expiration dates are almost totally arbitrary.


yeah, i'd say just take one an hour or two before hand and see how you feel. you'll know if they're working or not and if you need to take more.


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

I had some klonopin wafers that were over a year old and they seemed to have lost their potentcy. They still did something but were about half as potent. Might wanna experiment first.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I think they will still work, its said the expiry dates are deliberately too short to encourage the purchase of replacement meds


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

what can be worse when you use expired drugs , can they poison you or something? i found some Biperiden at home , i heard that thats a fun drug but they expired at 02 2005...


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, I have been wondering, it isn't necessarily dangerous to take an "expired" drug like klonopin, is it?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin still good after a year and a half?*



jumbojedi06 said:


> Yeah, I have been wondering, it isn't necessarily dangerous to take an "expired" drug like klonopin, is it?


ask your pharmacist


----------

